# Redd is here again! (All claimed)



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Full again, thank you.

I have time travelled forward a day & then back a day and Redd is still here in Usagi. All his art has reset again so 3 new people can come buy a piece.

I have reset the art multiple times today, hence all the replies.

First come gets first pick.

All 3 art pieces are real this time: Jolly painting(Claimed), Sinking painting(Claimed) & Moody painting(Claimed)


----------



## Barney (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd love to come, please?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Barney said:


> I'd love to come, please?


I'll send you the dodo code!


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd love to come too!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Opal said:


> I'd love to come too!


For sure, I'll send a dodo code after Barney has left.


----------



## Xdee (Jun 6, 2020)

Hii do you still have any paintings left to grab


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii do you still have any paintings left to grab


Yes there is 1 fake Jolly painting. I'll send you a dodo code.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

The art has reset! 3 new paintings available.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 6, 2020)

Ooh! Could I claim the Famous Painting


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Ooh! Could I claim the Famous Painting


I'll send you a dodo code!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

If no one wants the 2 fake pieces, I might time travel forward & back again to get new art. If he is still there again.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

The art has been reset for 3rd time! All replies before this post is old.


----------



## Buffi (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi I would like to come visit


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Hi I would like to come visit


I'll send you a dodo code!


----------



## windfall (Jun 6, 2020)

Could I also visit?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

windfall said:


> Could I also visit?


For sure, you can come after Buffi.


----------



## courtky (Jun 6, 2020)

Uhh is there still room hehe


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

courtky said:


> Uhh is there still room hehe


Yes you get the last piece. I don't know what the first 2 people will buy but it's gonna be a surprise lol.


----------



## courtky (Jun 6, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Yes you get the last piece. I don't know what the first 2 people will buy but it's gonna be a surprise lol.


Ah cool! I like surprises


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

courtky said:


> Ah cool! I like surprises


The 2nd person is on their way so I will message you soon.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

All posts before this one are old! Art has reset!


----------



## Buffi (Jun 6, 2020)

May I come see Redd pls?  Momma Bear from Bookpinch  My husband came before.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Buffi said:


> May I come see Redd pls?  Momma Bear from Bookpinch


Is it a new day on your switch? I'm not sure Redd will let you buy another if it's the same day for your island.


----------



## Milady (Jun 6, 2020)

Hellooo! Can I come snatch the moving painting?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Amen said:


> Hellooo! Can I come snatch the moving painting?


If Buffi hasn't gotten to that painting first! You can come over after them and see which 2 are left.


----------



## Lycheee (Jun 6, 2020)

hello! Could I drop by?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Lycheee said:


> hello! Could I drop by?


For sure, you are 3rd in line.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Open again for one last time.


----------



## Restin (Jun 6, 2020)

5th time! The hero we need! Bravo!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

Restin said:


> 5th time! The hero we need! Bravo!


Oh please, we all know I wanted extra art for myself lmao. Are you interested in coming over? I know all the art this time is fake which sucks.


----------



## Restin (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for offering and sure! As soon as my wife is done at her meteor shower


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 6, 2020)

Are there any statues?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> Are there any statues?


The fake mystic is still available.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 6, 2020)

If CaveGirl didn't go for the fake mystic, I'd love to!


----------



## djc3791 (Jun 6, 2020)

Is the fake graceful painting still available?

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

djc3791 said:


> Is the fake graceful painting still available?
> 
> Donna from Ruatha


Yes it is, I'll send you a PM.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



GEEBRASS said:


> If CaveGirl didn't go for the fake mystic, I'd love to!


I'm just waiting for her to reply so I'll let you know.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 6, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Full again, thank you.
> 
> I have time travelled forward a day & then back a day and Redd is still here in Usagi. All his art has reset again so 3 new people can come buy a piece.
> 
> ...


How many times are you planning to reset?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 6, 2020)

FishHead said:


> How many times are you planning to reset?


I'm already on my 5th reset so I didn't plan on doing it again. If I change my mind, I'll send you a message before posting the thread.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 6, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I'm already on my 5th reset so I didn't plan on doing it again. If I change my mind, I'll send you a message before posting the thread.


It's fine you don't have to do that(If you are planning to), I'd rather let other people have a chance to go. But thanks for the offer! I can just check the thread to see if you will be doing it.


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 6, 2020)

So sorry for the late reply! I’d love to come grab it if it’s still available


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 7, 2020)

The 3 left over pieces of art are real so I reopened the thread.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 7, 2020)

would love to get the moody painting!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 7, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> would love to get the moody painting!


I'll send a dodo code!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi may I get the sinking painting please


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 7, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Hi may I get the sinking painting please


For sure. That just leaves the Jolly painting!


----------



## amaroxco (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi may I visit to get the remaining jolly painting?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 7, 2020)

amaroxco said:


> Hi may I visit to get the remaining jolly painting?


The 2nd person is over, I'll message you soon.


----------

